# Corel 10 Visitenkarte Ansicht Hochkant ?



## Achimq1a (19. Juli 2006)

hallo, zusammen
eine frage habe ich zu corel 10.
ich möchte eine Visitenkarte mit einem foto v. mir erstellen. alles kein problem- aber ich hätte die ansicht beim bearbeiten für die Visitenkarte gerne Hochkant. 
Ist dies möglich.
vielen dank
gruß
achim aus trier


----------

